# überprüfen ob das Inventar vom Spieler leer ist



## brilzi89 (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo ich versuche gerade zu überprüfen ob das Inventar vom Spieler bei Playfab leer ist. Allerdings funktioniert es nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen.


```
GetUserInventoryRequest getUserInventoryRequest = new GetUserInventoryRequest();
        PlayFabClientAPI.GetUserInventory(getUserInventoryRequest, OnGetUserInventory, OnPlayFabError);
    }

    private void OnPlayFabError(PlayFabError obj)
    {
        throw new NotImplementedException();
    }

    private void OnGetUserInventory(GetUserInventoryResult result)
        {

        List<ItemInstance> userInventoryList = result.Inventory;

        foreach (ItemInstance i in result.Inventory)
        {
            
          
  
                   if(userInventoryList.Count == 0)
                     {
                SceneManager.LoadScene("IntoChoose");
                break;

            }
        }
            }
```


----------



## kneitzel (1. Mai 2020)

Also das foreach geht alle Elemente durch. Eine Abfrage, ob die Liste leer ist, ist da ja Unsinn.

Die Abfrage muss natürlich for der foreach Schleife erfolgen, um ausgeführt zu werden.


----------



## brilzi89 (1. Mai 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Also das foreach geht alle Elemente durch. Eine Abfrage, ob die Liste leer ist, ist da ja Unsinn.
> 
> Die Abfrage muss natürlich for der foreach Schleife erfolgen, um ausgeführt zu werden.


ok ich versuche es mal danke für den Tipp


----------



## brilzi89 (1. Mai 2020)

funktioniert alles top. Vielen Danke für die Rettung


----------

